# Which Flies for Hobble Creek?



## brfisherman17

Anyone fish hobble creek lately and find out what kind of bugs the trout are eating? I'm heading up there soon hoping that I can catch my first trout on fly rod.


----------



## orvis1

It has been a while since I fished it but I always did well on pheasant tails in the pools there, lots of smaller browns to be had. Good luck!


----------



## springerhunter

A hopper with a dropper. As far as droppers go a pheasant tail, hare's ear or copper john are all great choices.


----------



## GaryFish

Attractors right now. Try elk hair caddis, any wulff pattern, stimulator, or hoppers. Its moving into hopper time, so any small hopper-ish fly - take sizes 10-16 with you. Fish the edges of riffles, against undercut banks, and anywhere you get the edges of shadows. And always, always, fish the seams. hopper/Dropper is great, but if you are this new to fly-fishing, stick with the hopper or dry fly pattern and don't worry about the dropper set-up. 

As far as techniques - casting 1/4 upstream to your seams/riffles/holes and letting it drift is great. But one thing about hopper season - is once your fly is down stream, try pulling it back up through the hole, riffle, or seams. I've probably caught more fish this time of year bounce flies against the current, as I have with a drag-free drift.


----------



## brfisherman17

Yeah... I don't even know what a dropper is...


----------



## dank80

Stimulators and elk hair caddis did very well for me a few nights ago up there. A dropper is a nymph that trails your dry fly. I didn't bother messing with one as the flows are pretty low and they wouldn't leave the dry flies alone.


----------



## brfisherman17

Does it matter which color elk hair caddis?


----------



## JuddCT

Tan or Brown will do fine.


----------



## GaryFish

This time of year, I use an elk hair caddis, tied with a yellow body. Most hoppers have a yellow underbelly, and it seems like a good fit. I also tie them with yellow wings, but I don't think you'll find that in any shop. If not yellow, red might produce, as well as tan or brown like Judd said.


----------



## brfisherman17

Well I finally got up to hobble and right when I got there, I fell off a rock and got a huge gash in my leg that needed 26 stitches! Talk about bad luck...


----------



## orvis1

brfisherman17 said:


> Well I finally got up to hobble and right when I got there, I fell off a rock and got a huge gash in my leg that needed 26 stitches! Talk about bad luck...


That sucks... That will put an end to a fishing trip quick..


----------



## Grandpa D

Ouch!
I hope you get to go back and salvage a good trip.


----------

